# Gestor archivos comprimidos en entorno gráfico

## pcmaster

Hola,

¿Qué gestor de archivos zip en formato gráfico me recomendais que esté en Portage? Debe ser capaz de gestionar contraseñas.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

yo uso ark, pero depende del entorno que uses

----------

## natrix

Acá va un listado de recomendados:

Fuente: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/list_of_applications

Ark — Archiving tool included in the KDE desktop.

https://www.kde.org/applications/utilities/ark/

Engrampa — Archive manager for MATE

https://github.com/mate-desktop/engrampa

File Roller — Archive manager included in the GNOME desktop.

http://fileroller.sourceforge.net/

p7zip

http://p7zip.sourceforge.net/

PeaZip — Open source file and archive manager.

http://www.peazip.org/peazip-linux.html  || via Layman

Xarchiver — Lightweight desktop independent archive manager built with GTK+.

https://github.com/ib/xarchiver

Personalmente me gusta usar Ark como visor pero p7zip para manipular los archivos.

----------

## rodrigoat1981

Yo uso file roller  :Very Happy:  con xfce nunca me ha dado un problema  :Very Happy: !

----------

## Swicher

 *natrix wrote:*   

> p7zip
> 
> http://p7zip.sourceforge.net/
> 
> 

 

Un detalle con p7zip es que en las ultimas versiones ya no incluye su propio manejador de archivos (7zFM) sino que ahora para poder usarlo sin recurrir a la terminal hay que integrarlo a un manejador externo. A menos que se use Dolphin (o la USE "kde") aquí se explica como crear acciones para Thunar (imagino que también es aplicable con PCManFM, Caja y similares) y aquí hay algunos ejemplos de otros comandos disponibles en p7zipForFilemanager.

 *rodrigoat1981 wrote:*   

> Yo uso file roller  con xfce nunca me ha dado un problema !

 

Yo hago igual, aunque para tener la barra de menús visibles lo compilo con este parche:

```
--- a/src/fr-application.c

+++ b/src/fr-application.c

@@ -447,7 +447,8 @@

 fr_application_startup (GApplication *application)

 {

    GtkSettings   *gtk_settings;

-   gboolean    shell_shows_menubar;

+   gboolean    show_app_menu;

+   gboolean    show_menubar;

 

    G_APPLICATION_CLASS (fr_application_parent_class)->startup (application);

 

@@ -462,14 +463,13 @@

    fr_application_register_archive_manager_service (FR_APPLICATION (application));

    initialize_data ();

 

-   /* use the menubar only when the shell shows the menu bar */

-

    gtk_settings = gtk_settings_get_default ();

    g_object_get (G_OBJECT (gtk_settings),

-            "gtk-shell-shows-menubar", &shell_shows_menubar,

+            "gtk-shell-shows-app-menu", &show_app_menu,

+            "gtk-shell-shows-menubar", &show_menubar,

             NULL);

 

-   if (shell_shows_menubar)

+   if (!show_app_menu || show_menubar)

       initialize_app_menubar (application);

    else

       initialize_app_menu (application);

```

----------

## rodrigoat1981

probare el parche a ver que tal  :Very Happy: !

----------

